# Is it very very wrong ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi there lovely ladies ,
Now then , what do you think ? Is it very wrong to wear fashion a second time round ?
The 80's are sooo in - Leggings and lycra , leggings and skirts ? Loved the era , just wondering if its a no no to go there again at er ah hmmm 36 
Would you do it ?
Freespirit


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

If you've got it flaunt it hun, thats my motto xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Umm, I hate to confess, but I have three baggy sweater things in bright 80's colours that, actually, I bought and wore in the 80's, usually with leggings and a big belt. I had the purple one on today. 

So I'm going with Yes! to that question.  

C~x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I think you should wear whatever you want to wear and whatever you feel good in and bugger what anyone else thinks! I wear some right outfits sometimes but i like em so thats all that counts!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Martine ჱܓ said:


> If you've got it flaunt it hun, thats my motto xx


Couldn't agree more  I was in my teens in the 80s and whilst I may not wear the rara skirts and the jumpers are a little longer (legs not so skinny  ), I still love the look....I'm 40 and wear what I want...I don't let age dictate !


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

You have the figure for it! So go for it 

x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

i'd say go for it! why the hell not?! xx

caz xx


----------

